# sans + nom singulier / pluriel



## ran

Bonjour,

Dans mon Larousse, il y a un s du pluriel ds l'expression "sans ménagements", alors que ds mon Robert il n'y en a pas. 

Les deux orthographes sont-elles autorisées, ou serait-ce une faute du Larousse, ou alors cela dépend du contexte ?

merci pour votre aide,

ran

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## Agnès E.

Hum.
Normalement, on ne met pas de s si, justement, il n'y a aucun objet décrit par le terme. Zéro = pas de s.
Logique. 
Sauf si le terme s'emploie toujours au pluriel (quand il y en a).
Logique. 

Or, quand il y a des ménagements, ils sont au pluriel (manier quelque chose avec ménagements). 
D'où, je pense, le s quand il n'y en a pas, des ménagements (manier sans ménagements).

Logique ? 



Edit : Mon Roberàmoi indique que ménagement "s'emploie le plus souvent au pluriel"... d'où, je pense, les deux orthographes.


----------



## mickaël

Bonjour,

Pour confirmer ce que vient de dire Agnès, dans le _dictionnaire des pièges et difficultés de la langue française_, il est dit que _avec/sans ménagements_ est le plus souvent au pluriel. 
Par contre, _beaucoup/plus/trop de ménagement_ est le plus souvent au singulier. 

Donc, les deux orthographes seraient bien possibles, mais le mieux c'est de suivre la règle donnée par Agnès. 


Salutations


----------



## DomS

Bonjour à tous,
Je me pose la question: "une phrase sans faute(s)" s'écrit de quelle manière? Avec ou sans s?
Je me dis que comme il n'y a pas de faute(s)(D'ailleurs, après "pas de", peut-on mettre un pluriel ou non?), il faut mettre un singulier. 
Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## Rpkx

Bonjour,
Après "sans", l'accord du nom se fait d'après le sens, suivant que l'on veut dire "sans un(e) seul(e)" ou "sans plusieurs". Souvent, le singulier et le pluriel seront corrects.
une phrase sans faute mais écrire sans faute(s) de frappe
un métier sans perspectives d'avenir
un homme sans amis, sans ressources 
un magasin sans pièces de rechange

@+


----------



## DomS

Merci, c'est plus clair maintenant. Et pour mon "pas de", c'est le même raisonnement?


----------



## Rpkx

Oui, c'est le sens de la phrase qui dicte l'accord.
Je n'ai pas de pièces de monnaie (avec "s", parce que d'habitude j'en ai plusieurs).
Il n'y a pas d'arbres au bord de cette route.
Mais cet homme n'a pas de chance. Il n'a pas de femme, pas de maison, pas de voiture.
Pas de nouvelles, bonnes nouvelles !


----------



## DearPrudence

Bonjour

Bon, je sais que j'ai tort mais j'aimerais que l'on m'explique pourquoi.
Alors, un forer@ demande comment utiliser une préposition par exemple.
Et moi de répondre :
*"Ce n'est pas facile de répondre comme ça, sans exemple/exemples"*

Lequel est correct et pourquoi ?

Voilà, moi, j'ai mon explication personnelle mais apparemment, elle est fausse alors que diriez-vous ?

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Grop

Les deux me semblent acceptables.

Sans exemple -> sans aucun exemple
Sans exemples -> sans plusieurs exemples 

Le premier cas est toujours possible: s'il n'y a pas d'exemple, il n'y en a donc pas plusieurs et le pluriel ne se justifie pas trop.

Par contre dans le second cas, le 's' n'est pas nécessaire (ni forcément très orthodoxe), mais il permet d'insister lourdement, genre tu n'en veux pas qu'un seul d'exemple, et tu le fais comprendre.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Salut DP 

C'est une question récurrente qui a déjà été discutée et qui ne concerne pas seulement la langue française, en anglais également on peut trouver les deux formes.

Cette fiche me parait assez complète, elle cite notamment la possibilité de remplacer "sans" par "avec" lorsqu'il y a doute ce qui permet souvent d'éliminer une des deux hypothèses, mais ne fonctionne pas à 100%.

Pour revenir à ta question en particulier, je suis d'accord avec Grop, parce qu'un seul exemple pourrait suffire à illustrer, mais il pourrait aussi y en avoir plusieurs, les deux me paraissent possibles.


----------



## mignonne ange

sans example ---en singulier
sans examples---en pluriel


----------



## Punky Zoé

mignonne ange said:


> sans exemple ---en singulier
> sans exemples---en pluriel


Oui, mais en français, on écrit *exemple . *(il n'y a que des "e")

Et bienvenue sur le forum mignonne ange ! (on ne voit pas tous les jours des Albanais(es)!)


----------



## DearPrudence

Merci Punky Zoé pour ces liens, surtout le deuxième  Très intéressant. Quand j'étais en primaire, je me rappelle que j'étais une inconditionnelle du sans "s" mais maintenant je vois qu'on peut mettre les deux grâce à ce post que j'avais vu notamment et sur lequel je m'appuyais pour mettre mon "s". D'habitude, quand j'explique quelque chose, je ne mets pas qu'un seul exemple mais plusieurs. Pourtant, on m'a soutenu qu'il ne fallait pas mettre de "s"... Je me demandais donc si c'était moi qui ne comprenais rien de rien ou si peut-être les deux étaient possibles.
Merci beaucoup


----------



## itka

Juste pour confirmer que la fiche "aidenet" est excellente et me paraît exhaustive sur la question. 
Il faudra penser à la conseiller à tous ceux qui se posent cette question.


----------



## Sansmot

Bonjour,

l'on m'a conseiller d'utiliser la logique en grammaire,
donc pour
Sans limite, comme il n'y pas de Limite il semble logique de ne pas mettre de S, me trompe-je ?

Sans limite ?
Sans limites ?

Cordialement


----------



## Viobi

Je mettrais logiquement le singulier.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Viobi said:


> Je mettrais logiquement le singulier.


Google confirme votre réponse ! 

Sans S
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=9bef8cda26d1a6ec

Avec S
http://www.google.com/#sclient=psy&...=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=9bef8cda26d1a6ec

Donc sans S


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont possibles selon que l'on considère qu'il y a ou non normalement plusieurs limites. […]


----------



## lesaucisson

ce n'est pas possible de vivre sans masque(s) dans cette ville polluée.

Comment écrire masque ? merci


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

Généralement, on ne porte qu'*un *masque à la fois.


----------

